# Officer Down: Officer Daniel Martinez - [Fort Smith, Arkansas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

03/25/2007
*Arkansas police officer shot and killed*

*Officer Down: Officer Daniel Martinez *- [Fort Smith, Arkansas]

ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 33
*Additional Info:* Officer Martinez had served for several years with the Poteau Police Department, Panama Police Department, Shady Point Police Department, and Wister Police Department, all of which are in Oklahoma. He joined the Fort Smith Police Department on July 3, 2006. He is survived by his wife and five children.
*Incident Details:* Officer Martinez was shot and killed while helping a mother retrieve her child from a residence.[/B][/B][/B]

*Cause of Death:* Gunshot wound *Date of Incident:* March 23, 2007

*Arkansas police officer shot and killed*

FORT SMITH, Ark. - March 24 - An Arkansas police officer with Oklahoma ties is killed while helping a mother get her child back. 
Fort Smith Police say 33 year old Officer Daniel Martinez was shot in the head last night...Full Story


----------

